# Need info on a NIAC 10-Speed



## Railroader (May 4, 2014)

Hi, guys. I've been viewing this forum often since I got back into bikes recently. There's a guy in my area selling a "Niac 10-speed road bike" from the mid 70s. Thing has apparently been sitting in its box since then, unassembled, so it's legit NOS. I can't find ANY information on this thing, and I'm wondering if it's something I want to mess with. All I have to go on is the pictures. Looks about like your typical 70s road bike, says Niac on the downtube. Can't read anything else on it, except under the logo on the head tube, it does say Los Angeles California. Thanks for the input.


----------



## rhenning (May 5, 2014)

You will get more and better response with pictures.  There were many bike names the showed up in the 1970s due to bike boom.  Many did not stay around because they were not very good bikes.  Roger


----------



## Railroader (May 5, 2014)

Here's a link. Also, they guy sent me a couple more pictures, below. I sent an inquiry email, and all the guy could tell me is that the bike is made of "medal," and it says Shimano on the parts. I'm at a total loss. It seems like a halfway decent bike, but unless it's got a great frame material, or is rare or some other reason, I just don't know if I need another old bike in my collection, no matter how nice it is. I'm sure it's a deal, no matter what, at that price, un-ridden, but I'm moving soon, so I'm trying not to add anything that's not an irresistible deal to my belongings. Thanks!

http://columbus.craigslist.org/bik/4453313745.html


----------



## rhenning (May 6, 2014)

It is a $50 dollar bike that will never get more valuable if you ride it and maybe not if you don't.  $50 is what those cost when new.  DO NOT buy it as an investment or plan on retiring yon what you make if ou flip it.  Me I would pass unless I wanted something to ride.  Roger


----------

